# Davenport Swap pick-up and ship help



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2019)

Looking to purchase a bike at the Davenport swap this weekend, but I need help with picking it up and shipping. Please let me know if you can help out. You will of course be compensated for your troubles. Thanks!


----------



## Alan Brase (Aug 31, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Looking to purchase a bike at the Davenport swap this weekend, but I need help with picking it up and shipping. Please let me know if you can help out. You will of course be compensated for your troubles. Thanks!



Damn! I woulda, coulda. I was down there Friday and Saturday. Kinda small crowd. some vendors were disappointed with sales.


----------



## Alan Brase (Aug 31, 2019)

Don't know if this is the place to make swap meet reports, but I'll try.
I did in fact go to Davenport. This is I think about the 2nd largest antique motorcycle meet in the US. About 5% is bicycles.
I've attended it irregularly for 20 years, but this is the first time I sold anything.  I got there late Friday. And with no exact understanding of how to become a vendor, I wasted a lot of time in the evening. I did spend about an hour riding my mountain bike around the vendor sites looking at bikes, mostly looking for early lightweight Scwhinns. and I did find a rather nice early 50's high end Schwinn brazed tandem. surprised to see it had 5speed. And curved rear seat tube. (I think all the old high end brazed tandems had that). Bad tires, marked $130. But by the time the rush was over where I was selling old Japanese motorycycle parts, it was gone. Oddly, most all my Kawasaki and Honda parts went to a group of guys from the UK. At breakfast, met a guy that usually attends the Long Beach event. Probably should have got his name, he's probably on here. Good day for me. After 2 hour drive and all that work, I'm ready to sleep for 2 days.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 1, 2019)

I've a brother that goes there. Way more than a couple hour drive. His customers are usually from japan or Dutch.And he too has been going 20+ years. I don't think he would fetch another bike for me tho.  Already got three over there now.Sorry fordmike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2019)

No worries guys. The seller ended up agreeing to ship it. Thanks!


----------



## unregistered (Sep 1, 2019)

I was there for about 2 hours on Friday around the noon hour. Talk about sensory overload - a lot of cool stuff! I'm a bicycle and small displacement moped/scooter/motorcycle guy so there was a fair bit for me to look at. I was mostly focused on bicycles so that helped narrow it down. A lot of standard fare stuff in my mind. Plenty of Fastbacks in the $400-$700 range. I saw a CycleTruck that a vendor used as his swap transport. Made an offer on a repainted Red Phantom but couldn't reach a deal. 

Wish I could've helped you, @fordmike65


----------



## Alan Brase (Sep 2, 2019)

Are there other meets like the Davenport meet in the US? I should really start attending some. I got probably $50k worth of 1960's motorcycle stuff: project bikes and parts most nearly all Triumph 650 and Honda 305. A good plan would be to attend several a year and liquidate the motorcycle stuff and come home with a lighter load, mostly lightweight Schwinn or other rideable bicycles. I think that Indiana scooter meet looked pretty good, but I missed it.


----------



## frankster41 (Sep 2, 2019)

Wauseon Oh. Is the same size as Davenport Ia. Its in the middle of July. It is an AMCA meet


----------

